# Running Ridgid



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

I have bend and ran lots and lots of EMT, but have never ran ridgid conduit. Any good websites or books out there to learn about ridgid conduit and running ridgid?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

GRC same as EMT except -

To remember 7/8" of thread for most pipe, 1 1/4" on bigger pipe.

Try to make sure to have stub 90's so it'd easy to spin.

Don't be afraid to use Erickson's when you need to. 

Measure twice, cut once. GRC costs a lot more in time and effort!

Down and dirty - they even make threadless connectors if it's really ugly, but you'll still get paid for it!

A day, or month, of GRC will remind you of why EMT is so easy, and the work with GRC will make you an even better pipe person!

Edit - Machines do the bending, not the person! a "triple nickel" is about to become your best friend!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> I have bend and ran lots and lots of EMT, but have never ran ridgid conduit. Any good websites or books out there to learn about ridgid conduit and running ridgid?


new to the trade?
or just us a*holes?
never the-less, google is your friend.
not much different, just takes slightly larger fittings, more torque in bending/lifting/placing/etc., more money..yadda yadda..


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Basically it is done the same way all of the EMT formulas work. You will need a good protractor ( I use a Craftsman ) a no-dog . I hope the contractor you are working for has a Ridgid 300 or 535 and a hand die or a Ridgid 700 to use when the larger machine won't work
As far as benders go I like a Greenlee 555 setting on a table. That will take care of everything up to 2" . 2 1/2" to 4" well that is another story.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm digging these "automatic" pipe cutter, reamer, threader machines. I saw this one guy use one so quickly. I'm making it my goal to get as quick as he is with them.

I've used the "ponys" and the hand threaders. Way inefficient in comparison (though more mobile).


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Wait till we have a class on running 6" robroy...then the fun begins. Hundreds of dollars per stick, and it doesn't bend very easy, or very far without wanting to kink if it can...Factory 90's are your friend at that point.:thumbsup:


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Wait till we have a class on running 6" robroy...then the fun begins. Hundreds of dollars per stick, and it doesn't bend very easy, or very far without wanting to kink if it can...Factory 90's are your friend at that point.:thumbsup:


Shoot a stick of 6" RGS is insane. Right now running 120' of 6" RGS but using factory bends as we'd have to farm out the bends to someone else and it would take forever.

1 6" Expansion/Deflection fitting = $6000. Luckly it was a change order... a big one at $24k just for material.

6" RGS weighs so much it sometimes takes three people to lift it, which sucks the life out of man power.


But like everyone has, Rigid is just like EMT, just alot heavier, most expensive, and way more dirtier(cutting oil).

Invest in a set of coveralls, good leather grain gloves, pipe strap wrenches, 460 channel locks (or the Big Dog, up to 6"), a no dog, protractor, and last but not least......... LOTS and LOTS of wheaties lol.(if your running miles and miles of 3" +.

Have fun... if you get good at laying out rigid you'll be able to do pretty much anything conduit wise.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'm digging these "automatic" pipe cutter, reamer, threader machines. I saw this one guy use one so quickly. I'm making it my goal to get as quick as he is with them.
> 
> *I've used the "ponys" and the hand threaders*. Way inefficient in comparison (though more mobile).


These have there place and are way more efficient in certain area's.

They may seem slow and an inefficient but they do serve many a purposes when your doing industrial work and all your doing in running rigid and pvc coated rigid.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> GRC same as EMT except -
> 
> To remember 7/8" of thread for most pipe, 1 1/4" on bigger pipe.
> 
> ...


A good electrician doesn't use these.
A good electrician can plan the complete run and figure out how to install it without ericksons or threadless connectors.

Rigid is not heavy wall EMT.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

tkb said:


> A good electrician doesn't use these.
> A good electrician can plan the complete run and figure out how to install it without ericksons or threadless connectors.
> 
> Rigid is not heavy wall EMT.


And your install is so much better because you didn't use threadless couplings? :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> And your install is so much better because you didn't use threadless couplings? :whistling2:


I do a ton of piece-meal rigid. 30' here, 60' there. Usually in really awkward places. It's not even worth trying to thread. I go through threadless couplings and connectors like candy. I haven't had any problems with 'em; I've wailed on a connection with a 3' sledge and the coupling didn't come apart.

Just because it's different doesn't mean it's wrong. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> And your install is so much better because you didn't use threadless couplings? :whistling2:


Absolutely!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

The **** is a "no dog"


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jza said:


> The **** is a "no dog"


http://www.no-dog.com/nodog/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tkb said:


> A good electrician doesn't use these.
> A good electrician can plan the complete run and figure out how to install it without ericksons or threadless connectors.


And then there are those electricians that don't want to be there for forever and a day putting GRC together. :laughing:


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

tkb said:


> A good electrician doesn't use these.
> A good electrician can plan the complete run and figure out how to install it without ericksons or threadless connectors.


You come work for me for a day and you will be singing a whole new tune. Even a good electrician can't spin a 90 on a floor pen that is right next to a wall, and I would have ya do it in 4" stainless just to be an jerk.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

knomore said:


> You come work for me for a day and you will be singing a whole new tune. Even a good electrician can't spin a 90 on a floor pen that is right next to a wall, and I would have ya do it in 4" stainless just to be an jerk.


I would be able to run it in circles if you wanted.
If the run is planned right, you shouldn't need any cheater couplings.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Waiting for the Starship Enterprise to take me to your planet, if you can do everything under the sun without a cheater device now an then. Don't care if your union, open shop, male, female - Just happen to think that if your a real world electrician that is about being effective and efficient, your going to make friends with tools and parts in the industry that work!:thumbsup:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I can honestly say I've only used 5 union fittings in my career, but every single one was necessary there was absolutely no way you were going to spin conduit in the area. Does that make the install wrong? No it doesn't it just means I had to use a different fitting.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't mean that you will never need one, but if you plan the run properly, you shouldn't need any.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

dowmace said:


> I've only used 5 union fittings in my career


Then you either haven't run much conduit or you aren't doing it properly. Sometimes unions are the proper way, for example at seals. One of the major reasons for using conduit is that wire can be replaced/added later, and when someone does replace or add wire later seals have to be replaced. How are you going to do that if the original installer didn't put unions there? This is also relevant for equipment that may need replacement later. It's not always necessary, but the overwhelming majority of seals and a lot of equipment locations should have unions. Not because you HAD to, but because it's the proper way. I hear people regularly talk this stuff about never using unions, as if this means they are better craftsmen. But they aren't, because craftsmanship also includes making the installation serviceable.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

ZZDoug said:


> Then you either haven't run much conduit or you aren't doing it properly. Sometimes unions are the proper way, for example at seals. One of the major reasons for using conduit is that wire can be replaced/added later, and when someone does replace or add wire later seals have to be replaced. How are you going to do that if the original installer didn't put unions there? This is also relevant for equipment that may need replacement later. It's not always necessary, but the overwhelming majority of seals and a lot of equipment locations should have unions. Not because you HAD to, but because it's the proper way. I hear people regularly talk this stuff about never using unions, as if this means they are better craftsmen. But they aren't, because craftsmanship also includes making the installation serviceable.


*90.1 Purpose*
*(B) Adequacy.* _This Code contains provisions that are considered necessary for safety. Compliance therewith and proper maintenance results in an installation that is essentially free from hazard but not necessarily efficient, convenient, or adequate for good service or future expansion of electrical use._

If the job specifications called for the ability to service or expand the system I would agree.
If not then low bidder gets the job.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Until you are changing out a 200 amp disco in a refinery at 3 in the morning and you have to spin a 200 Ibs class 1 div 1 disco off the pipe because some glory seeker did not use a uny. 
Nobody ever looks at the service side of construction and no service guy cares about the perfect install.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

And no customer cares about the perfect install either. The only people who ever notice that no unions were used are other electricians, especially the ones who have to work on it later. However, customers sometimes do (and should always) care about serviceability, but they seldom know the difference. So the professional is supposed to have enough integrity to do the job right whether it's technically required or not. But then, this is a problem all trades have with "low bidders".


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my bosses likes to say "Only plumbers and pipe fitters use unions!!," but I have seen so many times that the amount of extra time to screw a piece on would have paid for a union in labor costs. I think there is nothing wrong with them but try to minimize how many I have to use. Although usually my choice is made for me by there not being on on the job....


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been at the trade since the early 70's and a lot has changed since then. The perceived overuse of unions (Eriksons) when running rigid pipe, I believe is mostly an "old school" issue. By that I mean when the guys who taught me were taught, specialized material was harder to come by and was more expensive than labor. Nowadays the labor cost to material cost is largely reversed. Therefore, people put in unions like crazy sometimes.

There is definitely a time and place for them. Frankly, I had old-time JW's who would go to a lot of trouble to avoid using a union. In their minds it was was a matter of pride and craftsmanship to use as few of them as possible. 

As electricians, we just need to promote good craftsmanship as much as possible and balance that with doing our part to get the job done as profitably as possible for the contractor.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.

There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.
> 
> There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.


 That looks like plumbing, or vac pipe to me! Here we can not use pipe which is not approved for electrical. :no:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.
> 
> There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.



Oh my god....


----------



## Sithere (Jul 17, 2011)

i agree w/tkb


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.


I've never seen a whole job run in white pipe before. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks like something I would do. 

:no:


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.
> 
> There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.


Wow.. That's really ugly


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> running 6" robroy


That's what I'm doing tomorrow and the rest of this week. I've done 3" robroy before and needless to say I'm not looking forward to it. Good thing we have the 6 biggest guys on the crew doing this job.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

A few weeks ago I was running 6 inch rob Roy, it is not fun. But at least I can say I have done it! It takes almost an hour to cut and thread one stick. The 90's are 100 some odd pounds each and a 10 foot length is about 200 pounds. Lots and lots of cutting fluid and large strap wrenches are a must. It was some good experience though!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.
> 
> There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.


Wow, no straps close to panels and the straps on the ceiling are clearly not listed. And the splices in the pipe!:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> A few weeks ago I was running 6 inch rob Roy, it is not fun. But at least I can say I have done it! It takes almost an hour to cut and thread one stick. The 90's are 100 some odd pounds each and a 10 foot length is about 200 pounds. Lots and lots of cutting fluid and large strap wrenches are a must. It was some good experience though!


Any idea what the labor units are to run one piece of 6"?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Any idea what the labor units are to run one piece of 6"?


Done "cut-ins" above switch gear (6" GRC) averaged 30 to 40 foot a day with three of us. That was building rackage, cutting holes - material headaches, with a come-along and several pieces of rope, and a couple of specialized pieces of equipment to work it with....Then I've set 200 foot of 6" robroy in an afternoon with four of us and one boom truck. All depends on what the fuly task at hand will be.

Edit - Figure three guys minimum for handling. having a power threader that can do six inch sticks is smart. You'll also need a Ridgid 161 threading head (mule) for bent pieces (need at least 12" to thread a bent piece ). extra teeth might be smart, as someone early on, will break a tooth on you.

Factory 90's are the way to go in robroy. Eriksons will be mandatory in some locations.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

bill39 said:


> Hope these pictures come throught (1st time trying to attach them).
> I found them on Mike Holt's website and it kind of goes along with the subject of good craftsmanship while running conduit.
> 
> There was not much detail as to where this installation is at.


Nothing wrong with that. Now if they had failed to provide a cleanout, then that would be a hack job.


----------

